# Breasts



## Bgheff (Apr 20, 2014)

Apparently people were rather divided on this in livechat, so I made a poll.


----------



## Null (Apr 20, 2014)

gorgeous
mm, ya


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

Only boobs can rival Hulkamania.


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 20, 2014)

Breasts are life,
And life is breasts
Breasts just are,
The very best


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm thinking this is an excuse to round up the gays and feminist sympathizers. Next comes reeducation camps.


----------



## Fishkill (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoiler: Boobs














Spoiler: Ass













Spoiler: more ass













Spoiler: Even More ass


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 20, 2014)

Nothing but sacks of fat,
I bet y'all don't find back boobs or man boobs sexy.







I rest my case.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

_Let me get my hands on your mammary glands, and let me get your head on the conjugal bed.... _


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sweet, sensual, soft sacks of fat that under my guidance can open the doors to new dimensions.
Lovely mountains with marvelous peaks, to which I can guide you as a Sherpa on the road the straightness.
Take my hand and come see, the magical lands of Tits McGee!


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> Nothing but sacks of fat,
> I bet y'all don't find back boobs or man boobs sexy.
> 
> 
> I rest my case.




They're not always sacks of fat. Sometimes they're plastic. Your argument is scientifically flawed.


----------



## Fishkill (Apr 20, 2014)

Nah man dat ass 



Spoiler


----------



## Stalin (Apr 20, 2014)

Gross.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 20, 2014)

breasts are the greatest creation of god/the pinnacle of evolution
ass men are just repressed homosexuals


----------



## Fishkill (Apr 20, 2014)

Darky said:


> breasts are the greatest creation of god/the pinnacle of evolution
> ass men are just repressed homosexuals


----------



## Null (Apr 20, 2014)

are you implying her ass is going to be any better? She'd fucking crush my balls like a literal nutcracker between those goddamn tectonic plates.


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fishkill said:


>



That my friend, is not a woman. It is a turd in a wig dressed like one.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

If boobs weren't important, we wouldn't have such great masterpieces of Photoshop as these:



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Boobs create art, thus boobs are important and wonderful.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## KatsuKitty (Apr 20, 2014)

boobs suck


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 20, 2014)

Sometimes when I run I get hit in the chin.
I have lower back problems.
I can't wear cute graphic tees.
Boobs are awful


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Surtur (Apr 20, 2014)

Well...


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

Screw you guys. Breasts are how I attract mates.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Spoiler




Bann for vulgarity.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

drunkenhobo said:


> Screw you guys. Breasts are how I attract mates.



I can confirm this


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Bann for vulgarity.


----------



## A-Stump (Apr 20, 2014)

Butts and boobs are both great.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Butts and boobs are both great.


ew, perv.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

drunkenhobo said:


> Screw you guys. Breasts are how I attract mates.





bungholio said:


> I can confirm this








Must be nice...


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 20, 2014)

Fishkill said:


>




Her breasts disapprove of themselves.

I'm more of an assman, and historically I've always functioned along the scale A=allright, B=Best, C=cool, and D=Disgusting. 

But here recently, possibly because I now live in an area full of melanin-deficient women I'm starting to appreciate large breasts.  

Think about this though: What ages better? A pair of double Ds or a nice big ass?


Ass ftw.


----------



## JeffMangum (Apr 20, 2014)

Boobs are nice.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> I'm more of an assman, and historically I've always functioned along the scale A=allright, B=Best, C=cool, and D=Disgusting.
> 
> But here recently, possibly because I now live in an area full of melanin-deficient women I'm starting to appreciate large breasts.
> 
> ...



That's if you're going for long-term, though. DD's are like fireworks, hanging in the sky beautifully for but a short, glorious time. Delighting all, then disappearing into eternity.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 20, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> That's if you're going for long-term, though. DD's are like fireworks, hanging in the sky beautifully for but a short, glorious time. Delighting all, then disappearing into eternity.



That was beautiful.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Apr 20, 2014)

Unless you get implants


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 20, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> That's if you're going for long-term, though. DD's are like fireworks, hanging in the sky beautifully for but a short, glorious time. Delighting all, then disappearing into eternity.



Someone put this in the Quotes thread. This is beautiful.


----------



## Trickie (Apr 20, 2014)

I like boobs, but I like them small-to-medium sized. Anything bigger than a D cup starts to weird me out for some reason.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Apr 20, 2014)

Boobs are awesome, but a nice ass in a pair of yoga pants is a work of art.


----------



## 4Macie (Apr 20, 2014)

Now I'm sad. All I've got to attract mates is my breasts. I have a bum, but it's... not great


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

4Macie said:


> Now I'm sad. All I've got to attract mates is my breasts. I have a bum, but it's... not great


I know!!! Samsies!! These people are rude and offend me.


----------



## A-№1 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Stuff and Things (Apr 20, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> No, that's the dong thread



What are you talking about? that's the manliest thread ever.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 20, 2014)

I am amazed at how quickly this thread has grown, and how big it is.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

I am a lady who appreciates a nice  from time to time.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Apr 20, 2014)

This thread is not as gay as Chris.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Apr 20, 2014)

Limit discussion of body parts and functions.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

No it's gay. Mostly because I'm the only like on trombonista liking her own boobs. Buncha gay-ass niggas in here


----------



## silentprincess (Apr 20, 2014)

It's good, as long as the person knows how to use it properly.


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 20, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

Stuff and Things said:


> What are you talking about? that's the manliest thread ever.



In the 1980s, this was the manliest thing possible.



Spoiler


----------



## Male (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Trombonista (Apr 20, 2014)

Oglooger said:


>


Those are also good.

I pretty much have no ass.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

I got da booty.


----------



## silentprincess (Apr 20, 2014)

I have one, it's kinda big.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 20, 2014)

I like nice butts and I have a nice butt.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

There's a reason Avengers is the best 3D movie ever 



Spoiler


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 20, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> There's a reason Avengers is the best 3D movie ever
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Brb ,studying pictures


----------



## Fishkill (Apr 20, 2014)

NullxHobo, BungxHobo, JacexHobo, NullxChrist-Chan, NullxRio, NullxBB, NullxKatsu, DormiexMythos,
PeppyxNull, 
FoulmouthxMonicaPunk,
ZiltoidxCoffeeoverdose, HoldenxRika,HoldekxGloria, CompyXCommando, HunterxKatsu, SilentprincessxLikingthings or FishkillxBayj0nes


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

...you missed CatPartyxHobo, pinhead


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

Hobo and I were sweethearts here before half of you people even knew who she was.


----------



## Male (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## pickleniggo (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Apr 20, 2014)

If I get Coffee Overdose, I at least get to be the man in the relationship.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 20, 2014)

Fishkill said:


> FoulmouthxMonicaPunk,


 
I'm gonna get you for that you dodgy little virgin.


----------



## Male (Apr 20, 2014)

do I at least get peppy?


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Apr 20, 2014)

y helo ladease


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

also BungholioxHal9000


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

my OTP is exactly as stated in my title. And that's just the facts of the situation on the site, ok?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 20, 2014)

At least my ex still loves me.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

drunkenhobo said:


> my OTP is exactly as stated in my title. And that's just the facts of the situation on the site, ok?


 
  

-jumps off a cliff-


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

bungholio said:


> -jumps off a cliff-


NOOOOOOO


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

X4life.

HungermythosXMauvmanShuffleboard

DrunkenhoboXCatparty


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> X4life.
> 
> HungermythosXMauvmanShuffleboard
> 
> DrunkenhoboXCatparty


You know what's up. Good.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2014)

Really? A dicky thread?


----------



## Male (Apr 20, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> X4life.
> 
> HungermythosXMauvmanShuffleboard
> 
> DrunkenhoboXCatparty


nah mythos is into seedy and sleazy people


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

CatParty and I fighting over drunkenhobo


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

drunkenhobo said:


> You know what's up. Good.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't know if I should be happy that I haven't been included, or hurt and contemplating suicide. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 20, 2014)

...you guys need to get laid.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

oh and I ship peppy with all his headmates/socks. Just for the record.


----------



## Fishkill (Apr 20, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> ...you guys need to get laid.


Jesus its a joke


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I don't know if I should be happy that I haven't been included, or hurt and contemplating suicide. I have no idea what's going on.



As the PapaBear, it wouldn't be right to include you in this.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Really? A dicky thread?



How many threads on this site aren't made by or about dicks?


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 20, 2014)

Fishkill said:


> Jesus its a joke


Aww... I was preparing rooms to rent out for forum members.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> Aww... I was preparing rooms to rent out for forum members.


Do it fggt


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 20, 2014)

drunkenhobo said:


> Do it fggt


I wouldn't touch your dirty dick for all of king Midas's silver.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> I wouldn't touch your dirty dick for all of king Midas's silver.



I would.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> I wouldn't touch your dirty dick for all of king Midas's silver.



she has a dick?


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 20, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> I wouldn't touch your dirty dick for all of king Midas's silver.


Good. Don't touch my massive impressive dick.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

bungholio said:


> she has a dick?



hobo was chad thundercock. True story.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> How many threads on this site aren't made by or about dicks?



But do we honestly need one SPECIFICALLY about penis? Do we REALLY need to set the bar that low? What next, poop threads?


----------



## c-no (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I don't know if I should be happy that I haven't been included, or hurt and contemplating suicide. I have no idea what's going on.


DudexJudge Holden.... SurturxSaney, .... Am I safe from this OTP thing?


----------



## Male (Apr 20, 2014)

if I was into this, this is how it would go out:
MalexStalinxRioxHalxBungxHunterxKatsuxHulkHogan


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> What next, poop threads?


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> As the PapaBear, it wouldn't be right to include you in this.



So what you're saying is I'm fat and ugly and no one in their right mind would ship me with someone.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.cwckiforums.com/threads/happy-valentines-day.161/page-5#post-16390

NEVER FORGET


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2014)

I fucking hate you guys some times.


----------



## c-no (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> So what you're saying is I'm fat and ugly and no one in their right mind would ship me with someone.


I shipped you with Judge Holden. If that isn't good enough, then how about DudexHulkHogan?


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2014)

c-no said:


> I shipped you with Judge Holden. If that isn't good enough, then how about DudexHulkHogan?



So now I'm fat, ugly and gay.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> So what you're saying is I'm fat and ugly and no one in their right mind would ship me with someone.



Ooh you just got shipped with Pixy for that!


----------



## c-no (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> So now I'm fat, ugly and gay.


No, I thought it mean't you weren't fat and ugly. As for gay, I'm pretty sure that doesn't factor with Hulk Hogan.



littlebiscuits said:


> Ooh you just got shipped with Pixy for that!


Why would someone ship The Dude with Pixyteri? That just seem wrong on a whole new level. If lol-cows are to be included, you may as well include other lol-cows. With that said, is anyone else going to be shipped?


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> Ooh you just got shipped with Pixy for that!



BRB seppuku.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 20, 2014)

me rn


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 20, 2014)

This is the most autistic thing I've ever seen for real.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 20, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> This is the most autistic thing I've ever seen for real.



No it isn't. You've seen worse.


----------



## Meowzers (Apr 20, 2014)

boobs and butts are great but i'm most definitely into legs. if your thighs are strong enough to crush my skull i'll love you forever


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> No it isn't. You've seen worse.


_No I have not._


----------



## spaps (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> No it isn't. You've seen worse.


I've seen far more autistic things, but this is pretty autistic.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Arkangel (Apr 20, 2014)

Oglooger said:


>


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 20, 2014)

No love for FiaxDun? It's 100% confirmed totally canon!


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 20, 2014)

He'd shit his pants and do nothing.


----------



## Fialovy (Apr 20, 2014)

This is the shittiest thread ever...


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I fucking hate you guys some times.


----------



## spaps (Apr 20, 2014)

eat shit and die


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 20, 2014)

I've heard of shitposting, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Apr 20, 2014)

Ziltoid said:


> I've heard of shitposting, but this is ridiculous.


What a crappy joke.


----------



## c-no (Apr 20, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> No love for FiaxDun? It's 100% confirmed totally canon!


How could we all forget about that OTP? We must all be slow or something in not remembering that.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2014)

I would very much enjoy the opportunity to acquire the clothing articles which together comprised the wardrobe of the late Mr. Robert Franklin Chandler, Jr.



The Dude said:


> But do we honestly need one SPECIFICALLY about penis? Do we REALLY need to set the bar that low? What next, poop threads?



So it shall be written, so it shall be done.


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2014)

c-no said:


> DudexJudge Holden.... SurturxSaney, .... Am I safe from this OTP thing?



You forgot SaneyxFschmidt.


----------



## spaps (Apr 20, 2014)

Guys, I think I want to fuck Chris.


----------



## Fuzzy Wuzzy (Apr 20, 2014)

What a shitty thread.


----------



## c-no (Apr 20, 2014)

Saney said:


> You forgot SaneyxFschmidt.


Considering the possiblity of lol-cows, could we also add SaneyxCenobite or SaneyxBrian Peppers. If I'm not including in any OTP I may as well give myself a shot: c-noxBronies, c-noxPixyteri (Because A-Stump had to leave a link to an image of Pixyteri on my wall. Thanks A-Stump.), c-noxKamen Rider Black RX (Only because he's the only other person who on a regular basis post in the Brony thread. Kamen Rider, please forgive me about this pairing if you don't like it.), c-noxMoleman9000 (Don't even know why I put this one here. Perhaps Molay might get angry if he saw that.)


----------



## homerbeoulve (Apr 21, 2014)

C-no X Kamen Rider.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 21, 2014)

THIS WASN'T A FURRY THREAD!


----------



## The Dude (Apr 21, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


> What a crappy joke.



Stop talking out your ass.


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 21, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> I would very much enjoy the opportunity to acquire the clothing articles which together comprised the wardrobe of the late Mr. Robert Franklin Chandler, Jr.


Make a petition about it


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2014)

c-no said:


> Considering the possiblity of lol-cows, could we also add SaneyxCenobite or SaneyxBrian Peppers. If I'm not including in any OTP I may as well give myself a shot: c-noxBronies, c-noxPixyteri (Because A-Stump had to leave a link to an image of Pixyteri on my wall. Thanks A-Stump.), c-noxKamen Rider Black RX (Only because he's the only other person who on a regular basis post in the Brony thread. Kamen Rider, please forgive me about this pairing if you don't like it.), c-noxMoleman9000 (Don't even know why I put this one here. Perhaps Molay might get angry if he saw that.)



SaneyxCenobite and SaneyxPeppers are good, though I can't help but think that Alan PardewxMoleman would work better.


----------



## c-no (Apr 21, 2014)

homerbeoulve said:


> C-no X Kamen Rider.


homerbeoulvexPixyteri, homerbeoulvexspaps, homerbeoulvexbronies.


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2014)

c-no said:


> homerbeoulvexPixyteri, homerbeoulvexspaps, homerbeoulvexbronies.


 
homerbeoulvexAnita Sarkeesian


----------



## c-no (Apr 21, 2014)

Saney said:


> homerbeoulvexAnita Sarkeesian


I do wonder how homerbeoulve will react to this. Will he throw in more OTP's? Or will he just say something like "I think you are forgetting something."


----------



## Colress (Apr 21, 2014)

mythos x whoever it is that pets them the most


----------



## Surtur (Apr 21, 2014)

Why is this a thread?


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 21, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Why is this a thread?


Why wasn't it already a thread?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 21, 2014)

Of course I don't get a ship. I am a strong and independent poster who doesn't need no ship.

though i wish i was dorkofagesXmythos because corgis


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 21, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Why is this a thread?


From the amount of shitty threads that have been started in Off Topic today, it's evident that the majority of users preferred to blaze it today as opposed to praising it.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 21, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Of course I don't get a ship. I am a strong and independent poster who doesn't need no ship.
> 
> though i wish i was dorkofagesXmythos because corgis


 
Dork Of Ages x Fishkill


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 21, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> Dork Of Ages x Fishkill


I kinda forgot who is Fishkill


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 21, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> I kinda forgot who is Fishkill


 
The sperg who started the thread.
(Nah , He's ok)


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 21, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> The sperg who started the thread.
> (Nah , He's ok)



Dork Of Ages x Foulmouth

can i ride in your kangaroo baby


----------



## spaps (Apr 21, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> From the amount of shitty threads that have been started in Off Topic today, it's evident that the majority of users preferred to blaze it today as opposed to praising it.


Personally, I shot up a school.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 21, 2014)

Ziltoid said:


>


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 21, 2014)

Fialovy said:


>


God I wish Tanny had more antics. I always found this guy fascinatingly hilarious.


----------



## spaps (Apr 21, 2014)

All these shitty threads are going to give Brooklyn a heart attack.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Apr 21, 2014)

c-no said:


> I do wonder how homerbeoulve will react to this. Will he throw in more OTP's? Or will he just say something like "I think you are forgetting something."


React to what? Sorry I missed the memo. I was watching the Western Conference NBA playoffs. XD


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 21, 2014)

Kamen Rider Black RX said:


>


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 21, 2014)

Salto said:


>


 TFW no shipping


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 21, 2014)

Dork Of Ages x Salto

hope that makes you feel better salto-san


----------



## c-no (Apr 21, 2014)

homerbeoulve said:


> React to what? Sorry I missed the memo. I was watching the Western Conference NBA playoffs. XD


Reacting to OTP's such as homerbeoulvexAnita Sarkeesian and homerbeoulvexbronies.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Apr 21, 2014)

c-no said:


> Reacting to OTP's such as homerbeoulvexAnita Sarkeesian and homerbeoulvexbronies.



AH WHAT?! WHAT THE HELL?!

Bewbs = Best thing that happened to mankind before sliced bread and video games.


----------



## c-no (Apr 21, 2014)

homerbeoulve said:


> AH WHAT?! WHAT THE HELL?!


Here they are as quotes.



c-no said:


> homerbeoulvexPixyteri, homerbeoulvexspaps, homerbeoulvexbronies.





Saney said:


> homerbeoulvexAnita Sarkeesian


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 21, 2014)

spaps said:


> All these shitty threads are going to give Brooklyn a heart attack.


----------

